# برنامج "هنا ودلوقت" سلسلة الحياة الزوجية



## Critic (11 يونيو 2012)

برنامج "هنا ودلوقت" مع "نوال توفيق" و " د/ أشرف عادل"

سأضع السلسلة الخاصة بالحياة الزوجية
وهى 10 حلقات بعناوينهم
السلسلة رائعة وتحتوى مفاهيم جديدة وواقعية

-صراع بين ما تريد وواقع شريك حياتك
[YOUTUBE]48SSpb8d1B8&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL662FA171BFA15C17[/YOUTUBE]

-الحدود بين الرجل وزوجته
[YOUTUBE]SxXZbeVsA5c&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

-الحرية في الزواج
[YOUTUBE]eDr-UpHxlSw&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL662FA171BFA15C17[/YOUTUBE]

-هل تستطيع أن تحب وتستقبل حب شريك حياتك؟
[YOUTUBE]zlpuS3t17MY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

-الإشباع النفسي في الزواج
[YOUTUBE]doDEWqipxDA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

-مسئولية الشريك عن سعادة الأخر
[YOUTUBE]CvrsuSwuAhc&feature=BFa&list=PL662FA171BFA15C17[/YOUTUBE]

-سبب الابتعاد عن شريك الحياة
[YOUTUBE]06Y89BBit8E&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

-المشاعر السلبية في الزواج
[YOUTUBE]xNkjuglv9vo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

-العلاقة بين الحرية والمسئولية والحب فى الزواج
[YOUTUBE]xEHfFtBz-vY&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

-حب شريك الحياة واستقبال حبه ج2
[YOUTUBE]Hb5PUcZtyGc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sparrow (12 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يبارك تعبك يا كريتيك 
انا هسيفهم عندي


----------



## candy shop (12 يونيو 2012)

شكرااااااااا كريتك

على المجهود الجميل 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (13 يونيو 2012)

مجهود جميل جداااا
سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## Critic (13 يونيو 2012)

اشكركم على تقديركم
ربنا يبارككم


----------

